# Ed Benedict - Flinstones, Yogi Bear



## HKphooey (Oct 12, 2006)

_Ed Benedict, legendary animator of the Flintstones and Yogi Bear died yesterday at the age of 94._

_:asian:_


----------



## MJS (Oct 12, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## dubljay (Oct 12, 2006)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 12, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 12, 2006)

.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 12, 2006)

The man lived to 94... if that isn't proof that laughter is the best medicine... I don't know what is.

Thanks Ed, for bringing Fred and Barney to life...

​


----------



## Drac (Oct 12, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> The man lived to 94... if that isn't proof that laughter is the best medicine... I don't know what is.​
> 
> Thanks Ed, for bringing Fred and Barney to life...​


 
I couldn't have said it better Techno...


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 12, 2006)

.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 12, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 12, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 12, 2006)

.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 12, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 16, 2006)

.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 16, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 18, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 18, 2006)

.


----------

